# Saw vise



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Found this old saw sharpening vise on local CL for 20 bucks, picked it up yesterday. Haven't done any research on the maker yet. "Wentworth's Pat Apr 8, 79" and "No 3" are cast into the jaw. 










































You can't really tell from the last pic, but the jaws meet tight at either end and have a gap of about 1/32" in the middle. Is that intended or will they need to be lapped flat somehow?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice lookin vise. The jaws should have a small gap in the middle so they clamp all the way across when tightened. (Like a sprung glue joint). If
There is a gap when the lever is fully closed with a saw plate in it, adjust the tensioning nut.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice grab!


----------

